# Ocean Bound Small Craft Weapons?



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

A few years ago we sailed from California through the Canal and up to Boston. We then sailed across the Atlantic stopping in Greenland and Iceland. Great trip, but it was a trip with a lot of boats together and we were all safe. In a crisis this trip would be perilous without protection. The only two guns I have are a 1911 Colt 45 and a Remington 870 12 gauge. I'm in need of a rifle for the boat and not sure what to get? I'm not an experienced shooter with rifles either. What advise can you offer? Thank you. 

Oh and I need to get this soon. I will leaving CA again shortly and won't be back until winter.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

A 30/06 in stainless steel with a synthetic stock and good optics should handle just about anything you run across. Most major gun makers have something like this. It's just a matter of preference.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Stay far enough away from other vessels that a rifle won't be required. 50 BMG works fairly well for anti-material (also anti-personnel) in open water. But if you don't hit what your aiming at, there isn't much use in having a rifle aboard. JMHO.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SS - stainless steel with synthetic stock for sure .... I'd stick with military caliber for international purposes - .223 or .308 ....


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I'm I'm a similar boat, lol. I don't really think stainless is vital, but a synthetic stock is. I think an sks with a folding stock would be good. Cheap. Cheap ammo. And easy to stow on a boat. Also, should you fin ld your self in socialist shitthole again, chucking the thing overboard would not break the bank.


----------



## Montana living (Mar 31, 2016)

you don't need a Rifle on a boat, you need that 12 Ga with Pumpkin Balls "SLUGS" & 0 or 00 buck shot and a couple of 4 shot right after for close up shooting. Slugs & 0 buck shot will do serious damage @ 50 yards the ocean is to bouncy to get an accurate shot with a rifle. unless you are going on the west side of Africa I can't imagine you will need much more than your Flair pistol anyway. As an X, Captain I used to deliver boats all over I never had a need for my guns. keep your eyes open keep good crew alert and you shouldn't need to worry. Don't go looking for trouble, Stay away from trouble spots there is nothing to do there anyway.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi,

If I had the choice I would pick the excellent Ruger Scout Rifle in .308 which can be found Ruger® Gunsite Scout Rifle * Bolt-Action Rifle Models

This rifle is available in stainless steel, polymer stock, and is the brainchild of the gunsite training facility formerly owned by Jeff Cooper, who refined/thought up the scout rifle concept. I would pick .308 for the added power and penetration at longer range, then buy a goodly sized box of ammo for practice and make sure you know how to use it. Since you have the money for the boat and a vacation, and you want a firearm for defense you should be proficient as you are with your boat handling skills.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

AR-10 or M1A in 308. Would be nice to reach out past 75 yards.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Having something like .308 or so would be nice to disable another craft. Maybe even some AP or API.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

An 8mm Mauser with AP/incendiary ammo would be a good choice for a few hundred dollars. Its not a big loss if you have to pitch it over the side.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

12 Ga shotgun with synthetic furniture and the marine grade chrome coating. Just start plugging away at their water line with slugs.

Remington 870 Marine Magnum 12 GA 18" NIB 25012 : Pump Action Shotguns at GunBroker.com

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=555501718


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> AR-10 or M1A in 308. Would be nice to reach out past 75 yards.


I'm with Chip. I'd go with the M1A Scout. I love the M1A, and the Scout will give you more maneuverability on the boat, but the shorter barrel will not give you grief when shooting at aggressors st a couple hundred yards.

Whatever you buy, become very familiar with it. That is to say, find a range and train, and get some training, too.


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

I'd definitely go with more than just a shotgun, 50-75 yards on open water is just nothing.... I'd like the M1A scout as well.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Is this gun need a result of the possibility of encountering Pirates...

If so, take it from a blue water sailor that has their boat registered out of San Diego get a AR-10 type rifle. Your gonna need something with enough gas in the tank to penetrate at a distance. If your gonna engage you need to engage at distances well beyond 100 yards and you need to be able to lay down some fire power and you need enough power to punch through gas tanks and the engine and people if they happen to get in the way. Putting that boat dead in the water is your best bet to safety. Whether you do that by disabling the boats power plant or spilling fuel all over the place and starting a fire is irrelevant.

When I take my boat out I try not to go out as the Lone Stranger, I try to go out with a pack of boats. Once I am out I try to stay at least 100 miles off the coast...it takes a lot of gas for a wouldbe pirate to get out to me and still have enough fuel left in their Panga to get back to shore with their booty. I watch my Radar like a Big Hairy Mongoose stalking his prey. I am looking for any boats that are shadowing me off the horizion. Even then in a Sailboat a 24 mile warning is not enough really and I will immediately head straight out to sea. While I cant out run them, they have a limited amount of fuel and I will make them use it all if they dare. I will not answer a distress call either, I will stay off in the distance and call help for them, but I will not be lulled into pulling along side only to find out its a trap. If I do moor and take a break, I will watch for any boats pulling in, especially around dusk and mooring. They might be legit or they might be sizing you up or they might be radioing their commrads that there is a lucritive looking target ripe for the taking when you attempt to leave your mooring in the morning. I never leave my boat unattended and at night when turning in, Ii spread out a generous supply of tacks out on the deck before turning in and get the magnet out in the morning when its time for my crew to start getting out and about. Kinda hard to sneak aboard while I am asleep if your trying to climb aboard my boat with all those tack and your bare feet as you attempt to stealthly move about my boat. Just sayin'


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

mount a 50 cal. on it . problem solved .


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Barrett Model 82A1. Link https://barrett.net/firearms/model82a1/
OR
McMillan TAC-50A1-R2. Link Tactical Rifle | TAC®-50 A1-R2McMillan Firearms


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the M1A myself as well as the Ruger scout rifle, it would be a tough call between the two. An M1A with a polymer stock and stainless barrel might be just the ticket.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you for the comments. It appears 7.62x51 weapons are the best choice based on what is published. M1A or AR-10 though. Tough choice. Will explore these two.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Springfield M1A STD 308 SYN BL $1,274.00 SHIPS FREE

My budget was about 2000. So now there can be some ammo and magazines. Thanks for the help. This was ordered today. Now we can shop for ammo and magazines.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Congratulations on picking the M1A! I believe you picked a winner, please stop by and let us know how you are getting along with it.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Nicely done, stowlin. 
Having enough rail for Night Vision could be of real importance. JMHO


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I would say that you have made a solid choice with the M1A, but you could have doubled the amount of response time available with the 50 BMG. Hopefully it shall never be needed, and I understand budgetary constraints. Fair winds and following sea's.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This was a consideration. My friend with a boat has one. The thing is training was too expensive for me.



M118LR said:


> I would say that you have made a solid choice with the M1A, but you could have doubled the amount of response time available with the 50 BMG. Hopefully it shall never be needed, and I understand budgetary constraints. Fair winds and following sea's.


----------

